# What plants for my tank?



## scooby_too (Feb 1, 2008)

I would be interested, as I am starting a new planted tank and this would be great. I would are these easy plants to get rooted and high maintenace as this is my first real planted tank as well. Since I made the uneducated mistake of putting plant in my 25g with silver dollars. I am guelph so Burlington might be out of both are ways since I noted you on the KW forum as well


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

To be quite honest (without knowing the specs of your tank) the aromatica and stellata may not work in your tank. The other plants and mosses are considered low light plants and should not pose a problem. I actually live south of Hamilton so Burlington or Brantford works well for me.

Post the specs of your tank and I can give you a better idea if these will work for you (ie) tank size, lighting, substrate, CO2??, fertilizers??, and types of fish.


----------



## scooby_too (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks jrs, I am actually just starting to plan the 35g(36wx18hx13d) and I am researching what I want to go in to it. I am trying to go with easy plants(not hard to grow), I need to purchase lights, I have 1 that is a screw in floresent that is a aqua glo(15w) I need to read the specs on it more. I have a Hagen C02 unit and no fertilizers yet.

I was think of this list 
Flora
Eleocharis parvula (Dwarf Hairgrass)
Echinodorus tenellus (Pygmy Chain Swords)
Christmas moss
the Hygrophila polysperma v. sunset, Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis', Ludwigia repens are really nice looking (don't know much about them will look them up on Plantgeek.com


and a few more I think
I also have a couple of stems Iam trying to start in a 5g not sure what they are.

Fauna
2 discus or GBR's
2 zebra raphaels 
and maybe something to school.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

In my opinion I would hold off on the hairgrass until you gain a little bit more experience with planted tanks; but that is just me.

The aromatica and stellata will mopst likely not work in that setup. I could switch them out for some Cryptocoryne wenditii.

Let me know if this is of interest and we could make arrangements.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jrs said:


> In my opinion I would hold off on the hairgrass
> 
> Let me know if this is of interest and we could make arrangements.


If you dont mind, can you explain why? Im interested


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Newcomers to planted tanks always seem to want the groundcover plants but do not have the experience of knowing the appropriate biolaods and feeding amount for planted tanks. Excess feeding with groundcovers will lead to algae. In addition, hairgrass, although easy to grow, is one of the more difficult ones to keep clean. The blades act as a mechanical filter for debris in the water table. Without consistent vacs and combing, algae possibilities are significant.

That is my experience with it.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

To tell you the truth Ive had that problem, and Im still new to the hobby. Im trying the 3.5 hour light cycles for algae. Food getting stuck in the hair grass isnt the problem, its just that I have alot of light but not enough CO2. CamTurner suggested it over at the KWAS board.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The mods may want to split this off onto a new thread.

It could be lighting, ferts, CO2.......etc.

The nature of hairgrasses growth patterns leads to these problems. As it grows thicker and more dense at the bottom removal of the debris becomes difficult. Try trimming it back so it is only a 1/2" or so above the substrate and then do your vacs and "fluff" it with your fingers daily.


----------



## Argonavt (Feb 16, 2008)

*Plant for beginners*

Hi.
I am also new in planted tanks and just starting 55 gallon.
In one of the books ( Maynland H.)found this bunch of plants which they call
"plants for adult beginners" or something like that.
There is the list (for tank 40cmX40cmX100cm)

1. 10 Ceratopteris thalictroides 
2. 20 Rotala rotundifolia 
3. 20 Lobelia cardinalis (can't found in english pages, but found there. http://aquahobby.ru/rastenia/lubelia.htm what can be name in Canada?)
4. 5 Cryptocoryne affinis
5. 20 Vallisneria spiralis 
6. 1 - 2 packs of Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)
7. 2 Nymphaea lotus 

What do you think about this list?
This book is translation from German. That mean, may-be these plants available in Europe, but what about Canada?

If somebody have this plants and willing to trade or just "donate" for beginner  , please let me know in PM. I'm from Richmond Hill.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Argonavt said:


> Hi.
> I am also new in planted tanks and just starting 55 gallon.
> In one of the books ( Maynland H.)found this bunch of plants which they call
> "plants for adult beginners" or something like that.
> ...


The Rotala, Crypts and Val are all quite common, as is the java moss. Rotala rotundifolia is a great "beginner" plant and java moss is pretty east to look after.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

IMO I think the plant list is ok. They are all easy to grow plants and beautiful too.


----------

